# Good news for Veterans



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This is NOT an April fool's joke. H.B. 155 Veteran Access to State Parks bill passed. This bill expands the State Parks Honor Pass Program giving free access to state parks to all Veterans with any percentage of disability rating from the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs. Previously, the Honor Pass was only available to Veterans with a 50 percent disability rating or higher. The change will take effect on July 1, 2022. Veterans need only to provide a current Summary of Benefits letter issued by the Department of Veteran Affairs in order to obtain the pass at Utah State Park Regional Offices and most State Parks. Learn more on the Utah State Parks website.
💝


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Long overdue IMO! It's far to late that our Vets have suffered abroad and at home. I have the up most respect for the ones that have given me what I have today....Freedom!


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

I guess 0% doesn't count huh?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DAN007UT said:


> I guess 0% doesn't count huh?


It should, but unfortunately, it does not as of now.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

In this day and age, you'd have to pay me to go to an overcrowded park. 

Honestly, truthfully, boil all the fat away, and.. just my opinion.. nothing you may have done really matters to anyone but yourself, and the people that were there with you. Those are the only opinions that matter. Everything else is just virtue signalling.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> In this day and age, you'd have to pay me to go to an overcrowded park.
> 
> Honestly, truthfully, boil all the fat away, and.. just my opinion.. nothing you may have done really matters to anyone but yourself, and the people that were there with you. Those are the only opinions that matter. Everything else is just virtue signalling.


Pretty ****ty way to see the world. I'm hopeful the sacrifices of so many had/ have a much larger impact.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

